# Wheel Alignment 3.6



## musikrite (Jul 11, 2008)

Has anyone experienced problems with wheel alignment of the Q7 3.6.
It tends to veer to the right - awful when going on long trip. 
It has been in the dealership workshop for 3 days now, they are battling to fix the problem.
They aligned our 4.2 A6 and A4 avant superbly well in the past. What is the deal with the veering to the right?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Wheel Alignment 3.6 (musikrite)*

I'm in Houston as well, which dealership did you bring your Q7 to repair? I took mine to West Houston Audi. My 2007 Q7 has the same problem since the first day I purchased it. They tried to fix it once but told me that it's the nature of Quattro drivetrain. However, they adjusted the suspension a little. And yes, it still veers to the right minimally, but definitely better than before. Since then, I've never bother to ask them to repair it again.
By the way, my Q7 has 17K miles now. Loving it every day except the price of gas.


----------

